# best halter for under a bridle?



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I think a rope halter would be less bulky, and I know several trail riders that use them~


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

What about a horse collar?

I ride with a Little S and no halter seems to fit nice under it. So I'm in the process of teaching my horses to tie up in a collar. 

Here is a very well known endurance rider talking about collars. 

Useful Product Reviews: Horse Collars and custom length tie-ropes « Karen?s Musings & Endurance Ride Stuff


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Mecate : Git Down Rope with Bosal & Hanger L505comp

I like a Bosalito with a Git Down Rope. You can get a bosalito with forelock string so you don't have to put a leather hanger on under your bridle too. Bosals, Hackamores & Rawhide Gear : Bosalito Pencil Rawhide Forelock Bosal


----------



## Betty (Dec 17, 2012)

I use a rope halter under my dressage bridle.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I'd use a rope halter too. They fit nicer


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

I was thinking rope would be better than nylon flat... but was afraid the round rope might rub under the bridle.... sounds like that's not an issue though?


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

This is why I love this forum - I thought the only 2 choices were flat or rope halters - then right off the bat I get introduced to collars and bosalitos!

I think I'd be a little fearful of the collar for my purposes - I'm not experienced enough to be comfortable with training. It does look like an interesting option for some purposes.




Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Mecate : Git Down Rope with Bosal & Hanger L505comp
> 
> I like a Bosalito with a Git Down Rope. You can get a bosalito with forelock string so you don't have to put a leather hanger on under your bridle too. Bosals, Hackamores & Rawhide Gear : Bosalito Pencil Rawhide Forelock Bosal


OK I'm looking at this and am confused by how it's used.... I have a headstall and leather split reins I love (from Mock Brothers). Can this be used under my own headstall, or is it supposed to work with something else... what does the forelock tie 'tie into'?...

this is a pic of what I have. Was the first time I was fitting it to her, so no chin strap on yet etc... but you can see how bad it looks w/ the halter.


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

Well, so much for the picture.....


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I second the get down rope.


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

OK I found this... looks like the git down rope under a standard bridle...
looks nice; why is this a better choice than a rope halter? does it have to be used w/ a mecate?


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Always rode with a flat halter underneath the bridle on my old gelding.

I think with a round rope halter, the softness of the rope is going to make a big difference- as well as making sure you don't have one on that has the knots on the noseband. 

I like the concept of collars too, and I think I'll be training whatever horse/mule/donkey I get later this year to tie with them. Between them being able to rotate around and use a shorter length of rope, while still allowing them to lay down, it seems a lot safer.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I just like the bosal and get down rope because it is made for what you are wanting. I never used the tie to the forelock ones, although I saw one on the cover of the western horseman and was all sorts of shocked. lol. The kind I have used have a simple leather strap like a bridle and are used under anything... like a tie down. You just tie the rope to your horn, stuff it in your jeans, or coil it and tie it with your saddle straps. It is simple and fits under the bridle perfectly. I don't use one myself because I rarely tie up when I am riding, but if I did I would.


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

Knave said:


> ....... I never used the tie to the forelock ones, although I saw one on the cover of the western horseman and was all sorts of shocked. lol. ....


so it literally ties to the forelock??? 

My girl has the tiniest puff of a forelock, so assuming I could even get it tied in it would probably pull out what frizz she has left LOL. I'm hoping it grows in a bit!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Haha. The one on the cover tied in is really pretty, but even without a thin forelock I would be worried about pulling hair and if it would stay in. I would use the old kind like I have used. I took a pic of the cover for you.


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

Well darn - "attachments pending approval" 
same message I got
hope that gets fixed.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

What about the type of bridles where you clip the bit on or off so you can easily remove it and use whats left like a halter
This one's more money than some of I've seen but gives an idea of what I'm talking about
Zilco Marathon Bling Halter Bridle Combo


This one looks to be half the price, I'd think it would be a lot less bulky and less inclined to rub than having two things on the horse
Strada Luneville Dressage -- SOLD! - Moss Rock Endurance - Your Source for Custom Biothane Competitive Tack


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

You should look into getting the clip on biothane headstalls.










It clips right onto my rope halter, or will clip onto a regular halter.

Plus it comes in a variety of colors, easy to clean and lasts for a long long time.

I got mine at trail blazer tack on facebook but there are a ton of biothane/beta tack places that'll come up if you google it.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I have a light rope halter under my trail bridle. Thin enough to ball up in your pocket. It's adorable, a lady who advertises on the "endurance tack and horse swap" forum on facebook makes them to order with a fancy braided noseband and finished with a turks head knot in the colors you want. It doesn't rub, and it is very handy, especially if you use scissors snaps on your reins and can turn them into a lead rope. I'd post a photo but this forum no longer allows me to do that.

Oh, look at the post above mine, #18. Exact same halter only mine is royal blue and scarlet.


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

Avna said:


> I have a light rope halter under my trail bridle. Thin enough to ball up in your pocket. It's adorable, a lady who advertises on the "endurance tack and horse swap" forum on facebook makes them to order with a fancy braided noseband and finished with a turks head knot in the colors you want. It doesn't rub, and it is very handy, especially if you use scissors snaps on your reins and can turn them into a lead rope. I'd post a photo but this forum no longer allows me to do that.
> 
> Oh, look at the post above mine, #18. Exact same halter only mine is royal blue and scarlet.


well that halter is pretty - I looked for Trail Blazer Tack on facebook but couldn't find it.... where did you get yours Avna? can you pm me any info ... @Drifting, could you pm me a FB link since we can't post links here? I really like my leather headstall and reins for now... So I think I'll stick w/ it. But I do like that small rope halter.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I got my halter likely from the same person as Avna, since I got it from the same group  I'll PM you the name, she custom makes them and you can pick your color and noseband.

also I'll PM you the ilnk to the group where I got my biothane. I like her cause she's not very expensive, but so far I've loved the quality


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

Drifting said:


> You should look into getting the clip on biothane headstalls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow just took a closer look at that biothane clip on headstall - very cool. I might have to get one of those actually... add it to the want list !
I found a bunch of the halters when googling, but I've bought so many things on line that look like what I need... but they aren't actually the same. I love knowing I'm getting exactly the right item.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Folly said:


> I was thinking rope would be better than nylon flat... but was afraid the round rope might rub under the bridle.... sounds like that's not an issue though?


I have ridden thousands of miles with my rope halter under my bridle and never had a rub. I use the soft rope type and make sure it fits appropriately.




















Those headstalls are by Taylored Tack (which a friend of my owns), but there are lots of good brands out there.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

You can go with a rope halter, or you can buy a halter bridle and have the best of both worlds.

Australian Outrider Deluxe Halter Bridle w/Reins - Horse.com


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I have ridden thousands of miles with my rope halter under my bridle and never had a rub. I use the soft rope type and make sure it fits appropriately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that's a pretty good endorsement ! I think I'll be getting one of those light nylon halters for sure (I've been looking at the links listed in earlier posts). I'm far from an endurance rider, but I've been drawn to the concept of endurance tack due to it's form-follows-function qualities. I'm not a big person (5', slight build), so anything I can do to streamline the gear makes things much more enjoyable. I'd love to try an endurance saddle some time.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's a bosalito with forelock tie 

And here's a horse wearing one with a fancy forelock tie



















One not so fancy










This one's with a leather hanger and a git down rope. You don't have to use a mecate, but the alpaca ones have a very nice hand to them.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> You can go with a rope halter, or you can buy a halter bridle and have the best of both worlds.


I am too uncoordinated to use one of these with a bit, unless the horse is an angel about being bridled.. somehow I always need a third hand to help with the clipping of the bit onto the headstall. If the horse so much as wiggles, the bit is out of the mouth and dangling.

I have seen plenty of others use them, so the issue may just be me. But something to think about.

And heck, if you want a hunter green biothane tack set that includes a halter bridle, PM me as I have one for sale. :wink:


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Soft rope halter under the bridle is all my horses know. Have yet to see any signs of rubbing:


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

Drifting said:


> I got my halter likely from the same person as Avna, since I got it from the same group I'll PM you the name, she custom makes them and you can pick your color and noseband.
> 
> also I'll PM you the ilnk to the group where I got my biothane. I like her cause she's not very expensive, but so far I've loved the quality


Updating: Drifting and @Avna - I bought one of the braided noseband soft halters (from the contact you PM'd me), and love it! she said she's getting out of doing them - but fortunately she had everything to put together the one I wanted. Here's my girl wearing it - looks so much better than that flat halter! and I like how light weight it is. You can see what a poof of forelock she has lol... would never be able to tie anything into it...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Even though you already made your purchase another suggestion would be to hobble break your horse. 
I use a get down but I generally don't tie with them I just use it as a lead.


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Even though you already made your purchase another suggestion would be to hobble break your horse.
> I use a get down but I generally don't tie with them I just use it as a lead.


Even though I already bought a rope halter, I'm very intrigued by the get downs... That's a new concept for me. I'm early in my equine adventure (even though I'm late in life doing it...), so I'm making myself keep what works for me right now and build on it in the most efficient way possible. The rope halter seemed the most familiar approach right now... and I can tie with it ... what I read about the get downs is that they are not for tying, just leading as you said.... ?

This time next year I'll likely be ready to try more new things! My mare may already be hobble trained for all I know. It's really been fun 'unpacking' what she knows - she was trained by an old guy in Colorado, one of the early natural horsemanship types I'm finding (he's about 90 now, so was already 80-ish when he trained her). Anyway, I keep finding things that she knows once I figure out the right way to ask for it. Wish there was an instruction manual, but so far when I read something especially from Buck Brannaman or Bill Dorrance and then go try it with her, I often stumble onto the correct cues or the right 'feel'. I'm clumsy at this, but thankfully she is patient and tries to figure out what the heck I'm doing.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I think that's great that you have a horse like that to learn with! Of course it would make sense to start with things that you are familar and comfortable with and expand from there. So hobbling may be an option to explore down the road.
Like I said I don't tie with my get downs. On occasion if I just use a synthetic rope tied in a bowline around the neck I might take a couple loops around a post or rail but if I'm using my braided get downs with a hair rope I dont. I've broken a couple. Traditionally they are used to lead a horse as leading a bridle horse by the reins is considered a faux pas.


----------

